
Porting MIT Scheme to the .NET CLR - fogus
http://funcall.blogspot.com/2009/09/if-you-havent-heard.html
======
bigmac
The discussion of the trade-offs between different internal implementations of
closures, continuations, and lexical scoping was enlightening.

I'd like to hear more about the specifics joys and frustrations of building
this all on top of the CLR. Are there any plans to compile down into .Net
assemblies?

------
miked
There's another open source port called IronScheme that's pretty far along.
You can find it at:

<http://ironscheme.codeplex.com/>

------
ilyak
Why not port it to JVM?

~~~
scott_s
If he was porting it to the JVM, one could just as easily ask "Why not .NET?"
I get the impression that his choice of VM is, with respect to his project,
arbitrary and not important for his goals.

